# Luck with agents?



## strider8173 (May 1, 2012)

As i drive around from place to place i allways see these derlict places that we are so very intrested in, and from time to time we all enjoy exploring these said places.

Getting inside what ever place it maybe can either be really easy or down right impossible, jumping a fence or climbing a wall is part of the fun but ive never been a fan of breaking things to get inside and so offten dont get to see inside most of these fantastic structures. 

When i relised today that most of these places, especially inner city places, have to let signs hanging of them. 
So ive taken a chance, potentially exposing myself as an urban explorer, and emailed one of these letting agents asking if a possible hours viewing could be arranged.....im yet to hear back, and have worried myself...will my name be investergated for any further crimes involving people in empty buildings.

My question is simply this. has anyone had any luck or trouble from doing this?


----------



## krela (May 1, 2012)

You don't need to break things to get into a lot of places, and if somewhere is 'to let' then it generally isn't derelict or abandoned so doesn't come under the banner of this website anyway.


----------



## KingRat (May 1, 2012)

I don't think there is a database available to letting agents listing urban explorers. You should be ok on that front.


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 1, 2012)

Angents, not sure. Agents on the other hand...

I posed as a location scout for a 'wealthy businessman' who was conveniently out of the country to be the first to view the Hockley Palladium in Birmingham, only for them to ring me up 2 days later saying they have seen my images on 28dltr lol.

I also went through the ranks to get permission to visit Birmingham's Central Fire Station, that was the best permission explore I have wangled. They allowed me in, left me to it and I could spend as long as I wanted in there without the need of hiding from security.

We also did Drakelow Tunnels with permission in Mid 2010 (not a tour, locked in and left to it), 2 years down the line and I volunteer there going back virtually every other weekend.

Just ask, they might say no, they might say yes. If it is like fort knox then you won't be losing anything in the process!


----------



## strider8173 (May 1, 2012)

krela said:


> You don't need to break things to get into a lot of places, and if somewhere is 'to let' then it generally isn't derelict or abandoned so doesn't come under the banner of this website anyway.



Not really cos there's a building near me that has been empty for at least 10 years and that's got a sign on it. 


Thanks for the feed back anyway.


----------



## krela (May 1, 2012)

To answer your actual question you wont be investigated!

They might ask questions as to why you're talking so many photos though


----------



## KingRat (May 1, 2012)

krela said:


> To answer your actual question you wont be investigated!
> 
> They might ask questions as to why you're talking so many photos though




and then you go on the database


----------



## krela (May 1, 2012)

No KingRat, you're confusing this with taking photos outside of schools again... that's different.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 1, 2012)

I've asked an agency once before for a site and they were more than happy for me to enter the property. I was honest and told them that my hobby is to photograph buildings that are in a derelict, abandoned or / and ruined state. 

Providing I would fit their free time, there wasn't a problem.

Since then, I have been invited to other properties by the same agency...so not all bad!

Now what's all this about breaking into things?! In 99% of cases, there is always an entrance - just not an obvious, big or easy one.


----------



## lilli (May 1, 2012)

I went to Spitbank fort in the solent on the pretence of being an "interested party" .. got a lift over in a boat too


----------



## snap_happy (May 1, 2012)

Sometimes if you dont ask you dont get. Theres nothing to loose by asking and everything to gain.


----------



## night crawler (May 2, 2012)

Well I asked about a place in our village and for the last couple of years I've been going in and taking photos with the builders. Thing is if you don't ask you don't get and what the worst can happen they say no


----------



## strider8173 (May 2, 2012)

im still waiting to hear back guess it didnt work this time..i will battle on


----------



## jongriff (May 3, 2012)

I've tried a similar tactic for a theatre today but was totally honest. Reason I use this site is because (most) users are against damage & breaking in. You'll get 1 of 2 answers mate ;-)


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 3, 2012)

don't mention exploring, just say you are a local photographer and want to capture the towns/cities history before it is all lost and redeveloped.

It is still the truth but if the security guard/agent hears the urban explorer words then they usually close the gate on you.


----------



## krela (May 3, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> don't mention exploring, just say you are a local photographer and want to capture the towns/cities history before it is all lost and redeveloped.
> 
> It is still the truth but if the security guard/agent hears the urban explorer words then they usually close the gate on you.



Top tip that one.


----------



## kevsy21 (May 3, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Well I asked about a place in our village and for the last couple of years I've been going in and taking photos with the builders. Thing is if you don't ask you don't get and what the worst can happen they say no



Thats good advice,its always worth asking.


----------



## cogito (May 3, 2012)

Social infiltration is as much a part of the game as physical infiltration. Get used to it


----------

